# Is this for real!



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

What will they think of next :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

well the colours should make a difference :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

err yuk, cant see my yorkie wearing that, she 'd constantly beswiveling round thinking someone would be following her , or sitting on the ground trying to get it off.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

That reminds me why I aint got a s**t machine , cannot think of anything worse than collecting hot crap .


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I have to ask! How the chuff did you find that?

Greenie. :wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

carprus said:


> That reminds me why I aint got a s**t machine , cannot think of anything worse than collecting hot crap .


A lot of motorhome owners also own dogs. next time you need help, try a main dealer, we have long memories. :lol: :lol:

BTW, the members who helped you with your light problem are still waiting for the outcome. Please have the manners to tell them.

Oh BTW, only Americans could come up with that invention, I will pass thanks.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

I have thanked the members concerned .

I think it is you who needs some manners.

Why are you throwing your toys out of your pram , is it because I prefer not to keep a dog ? , my personal choice , I think you need to butt out !


----------

